# 1984 Monaco



## Des (May 10, 2002)

Please help,
 Really got ripped on a Monaco my Daughters bought me. Desperately need Manuals, and lot's of parts..
Such as: Door hinge(piano type)
         Leveler parts
         Interior door catches
Many more including dash components..
Anyone who owns one, I'd love to talk with you just to answer some basic questions.
Thanks all.



Larry Vance


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2002)

1984 Monaco

Larry, wish I could GET ripped like this

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (May 11, 2002)

1984 Monaco

Why? Is it a "Classic"? Can't you just replace stuff(upgrade)?
Or are you trying (going) to restore it to its original pristine beauty?  Wish I could help, but have no idea what it is you want; definitely don't know about manuals. Sorry............. 
  What year is it? and length? Model? Just so others may help you, it would be nice to know these things.
  John Keep RVing!! 

Edited by - fjohn56 on May 14 2002  1:34:44 PM


----------

